# Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

Immer wieder sieht man Fangbilder, bei denen Gewässer und/oder Hintergrund so unkenntlich gemacht wurden, dass das Gewässer  oder zumindest der genaue Spot nicht zu erkennen sind..







In diesem Zusammenhang kam kürzlich in einem Gespräch mit einem befreundeten Angler die philosophische Frage auf:

*Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*​
Im ersten Moment dachte ich "Hä, wieso?"

Doch genau betrachtet:
Warum verpixelt man?

Logo, dass andere nicht den Spot erkennen können, und als Konsqeuenz daraus dort keine Fische fangen können....

Das ist genaugenommen: Fangneid in Reinkultur, *oder?*


----------



## Deep Down (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Nö, das ist nicht mit Fangneid begründet, sondern eher eine aus Erfahrung erworbene gewässerspezifische Hegemassnahme und wohlwollende Unterstützung zugunsten derjenigen, die an moralisch-seelischer Schwäche leiden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun. Man will damit einem Platz schützen der sonst "verbrannt" wird und wo, nachdem die Horden eingefallen sind, vermutlich kein Fisch mehr lebt.
Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das man (leider) so handeln sollte...

Eigentlich ist es Schusseligkeit: man hätte auch so fotografieren können das man nicht erkennt wo es war.


----------



## Seele (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich finde auch das hat nichts mit Fangneid zu tun. Nur wenn man das nicht macht, dann sind 2 Wochen später alle Fische auf Minus 17 Grad gekühlt die an dem Platz waren und das wäre wirklich schade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



> dann sind 2 Wochen später alle Fische auf Minus 17 Grad gekühlt


Nennt man das nicht gerade Fangneid, wenn andere die Fische rausfangen und man das nicht will, dass sie das tun, weil man die selber gerne fangen wollte??


----------



## Seele (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ne finde ich nicht, weil ich bin auf niemanden neidisch der nen 60er Hecht*, 40er Forelle*, 60er Huchen* oder sonst was fängt. Wenn er aber tot ist, bringt er für das Gewässer gar nichts mehr, noch dazu wird man so nie die Chance haben mal nen guten Fisch zu fangen.

 *Längenngaben sind rein willkürlich gewählt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



> noch dazu wird man so nie die Chance haben mal nen guten Fisch zu fangen.


Also doch Fangneid????


----------



## Damyl (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Stell dir vor du fütterst tagelang an, und am Samstag morgen sitzt dann der Anglerkollege, der dich von der anderen Seite beim Anfüttern beobachtet hat, auf dem Platz.

Oder du suchst dir mühsam eine gute Stelle, machst noch Platz im Unterholz. Wenn du mal zum Angeln kommst sitzt dann natürlich einer der sich freut so nen guten Platz erwischt zu haben.

Du siehst, die Gefahr das dein Platz weg ist, ist schon hoch genug. Da musst du nicht noch mit Fotos nachhelfen :q

Fangneid.......keinesfalls. Ich würde es einfach nur vorsicht nennen.


----------



## wusel345 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Moin Thomas, ob das Fangneid ist mag ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich empfinde es als blödsinnig. Wenn ich ein Foto einstelle kann jeder sehen wo ich geangelt habe. Vielleicht wird der See/Fluss oder was auch immer erkannt oder nicht. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass auch jeder dort fängt, da er meine Angelmethode nicht kennt. 

Schönes Beispiel vor vielen Jahren am Walchensee in Obb. Hatte mir dort im Urlaub eine WK geholt und fuhr stolz auf den See raus, um Seeforellen oder wenigsten Renken zu fangen. Bin dorthin gerudert, wo auch die Einheimischen fischten. Sie fingen Fische, ich nicht. Warum nicht? Weil ich ihre Methode nicht kannte und wie man mit einer Hegene richtig umgeht. 

Darum würde ich nie meine Fotos verpixeln. Soll jeder sehen, wo ich war. Dass heißt aber noch lange nicht dass, wenn er/sie dorthin geht zum Angeln, jeder auch etwas fängt. 

Ich finde verpixeln blöde!


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Fangneid, Revierverhalten, Futterneid sind Verhaltensformen welche allen Prädatoren zu eigen sind, deshalb verständlich.

Jürgen


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Aus den Kommentaren ist ganz klarer Fangneid zu erkennen. Nur ich und nicht die Anderen.


----------



## heinerkl (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Das ist kein Fangneid, sondern die Erkenntnis, dass mit einer Nutzung des Anglerboards ein Medium mit einer enormen fachspezifischen Reichweite genutzt wird.
In der "Fisch und Fang" veröffentlichen ja auch nur Guides und Vermieter die Fangstellen an den Gewässern. 
Fangstellen, die man sich erarbeitet oder von guten Freunden benannt bekommen hat, sind eben ein wertvolles Gut.
Und so böse es auch klingen mag, es sind eben nicht alle Boardies meine guten Freunde. 
Abgesehen davon ist es auch so, dass Fangstelle nicht gleich Fangstelle ist, sondern stets im Kontext von Wetter, Jahres- und Uhrzeit und eben auch vorangegangenen Anglerbesuchen zu sehen ist.


----------



## Bobster (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Selbstverständlich ist das "Fangneid".

 Das *sich* fotografieren (lassen) mit der (erlegten/gefangenen) Trophäe um dann anschließend
 mit Photoshop den Hintergrund unkenntlich zu machen....

 ..wie uncool ist das denn und nebenbei absolut peinlich


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Die Alternative dazu wäre überhaupt nichts zu veröffentlichen, denn das generiert gar nichts. Keinen Neid, keine Freude, die man mit anderen teilt, keine Kritik und natürlich auch keinen Traffic in Foren, oder sonst wo.


----------



## wusel345 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Neid zu tun. Man will damit einem Platz schützen der sonst "verbrannt" wird und wo, nachdem die Horden eingefallen sind, vermutlich kein Fisch mehr lebt.
> Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das man (leider) so handeln sollte...
> 
> Eigentlich ist es Schusseligkeit: man hätte auch so fotografieren können das man nicht erkennt wo es war.


*


Nur ein Beispiel:*
Ich beziehe mich mal auf das Bild von Thomas und dem Barsch. Warum wurde hier verpixelt? Anscheinend wurde der Fisch mitten auf einem See gefangen. Ist der See so klein, dass man ihn nicht erkennen soll? Der sieht verdammt groß aus. Oder gibt es nur eine bestimmte Menge an (Groß)barschen im See, die abgezählt eingesetzt wurden? 

Meine Meinung: völliger Quatsch.

*Thomas, ich habe dein Bild nur als Beispiel hergenommen. Fühle dich bitte nicht angegriffen *


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Was hat Neid mit dem Verantwortungsvollem Umgang mit einer Angestelle oder einem Gewässer zu tun?

Wir wissen alle wie es abgeht (dürfen es aber nicht öffentlich sagen) wenn an einer Stelle gut gefangen wird.
Gegen eine vernüftige Entnahme hat niemand etwas, wohl aber mit dem abkloppen eines jeden Fisches der an einer Stelle gefangen wird.
Und das ist an vielen Gewässern leider die bittere Realität.


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich ist das "Fangneid".
> 
> Das *sich* fotografieren (lassen) mit der (erlegten/gefangenen) Trophäe um dann anschließend
> mit Photoshop den Hintergrund unkenntlich zu machen....
> ...



Es ist, wenn du deinen Fisch zeigen willst, reiner Selbstschutz und Schutz deines Revieres. An gewissen Gewässern kann ich darauf verzichten, wenn dort keine Gastkarten vergeben werden. Aber mach das mal hier am Rhein. Die Lutscher, Radelfahrer und Adabeis suchen schon so lange, bis sie den Stein gefunden haben, auf dem dein schöner Zander gelegen hat. Die finden so die Stelle und dann ist Kirmes!


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Da ist mir doch das Augenthaler Bild lieber.
(natürlich ohne den Dreck auf dem Fisch) 
Glücklicher Angler, kapitaler Fisch, ein bissel grün .....und doch weiß man nicht wo es gewesen ist.

Anderseits wäre es auch eine (nicht ganz ernst gemeinte) Möglichkeit, den Fang zu verpixeln und den Hintergrund zu lassen.
Hätte aber den gleichen Effekt wie anders rum.


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

 PETA-konform!


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Thomas brauch wieder Traffic.  

Zitat aus Wiki:"*Neid* bezeichnet den Wunsch der neidenden Person, selbst über mindestens als gleichwertig empfundene Güter (materieller oder nichtmaterieller Art) wie die beneidete Person zu verfügen"

Ich finde es affig.
Wenn ich dort keine fremden Angler will poste ich das Foto nicht.
Der Typ auf solchen Fotos will nur provozieren und zeigen was für ein toller Hecht er ist.
Anderen aber nicht die Möglichkeit geben ebenso ein toller Hecht zu sein.
Wobei ja nicht mal gesagt ist ob der Fisch auch an dieser Stelle gefangen wurde.

Verpixeln ist Kinderkacke!

Und mal ganz ehrlich..welche Ecke in DE ist nicht mittlerweile "verbrannt". Geheime Stellen gibt es doch im Grunde nicht.
Hotspots sprechen sich rum, man sagt es dem Kumpel und der sagt es seinem Kumpel und..der Kumpel und der Kumpel....aber nicht weitersagen. :q


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Drehen wir das doch mal um - und fotografieren den Fisch da, wo er nicht gefangen wurde (bzw. werden kann ). Dann warten wir mal ein paar Tage ab und machen uns dann mit Picknickkörbchen auf und beobachten mal, was so passiert...
Erinnert mich stark an die erfundene Waller-Story im Teich, an dem kurz darauf die ersten Angler mit Welsgeschirr auftauchten...
Dass man "sein Revier" vor "fremden Zugriff" schützen möchte, ist absolut verständlich und nur menschlich. Verpixeln selbst finde ich aber blöd und würde es für mich als letzte Methode ansehen - da gibt es andere und viel elegantere Möglichkeiten!


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich verpixel nur, das Ablichtungen von Personen die nicht dargestellt werden wollen, auch nicht zu sehen sind. Nur deswegen. 
Das es andere Gründe gibt, wollt ihr mir hier nur weiß machen.


----------



## daci7 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Neid im Zusammenspiel mit Geltungsbedürfnis. Beides sind Grundpfeiler unserer (jeder) Gesellschaft - negativ belastete Grundpfeiler, aber doch fundamental.
Man will sich selbst halt irgendwie aus der Masse herausstellen - das Medium Internet hat uns dazu nur neue Möglichkeiten gegeben. Früher hat man in der kneipe geprahlt und über Top Stellen gelogen, heute halt im Netz. #h
Mal nebenbei: Was is eigendlich kindischer daran - das verpixeln selbst, oder sich darüber aufzuregen?

(Ich möchte mich hier übrigens nicht in irgend einer Form darüber lustig machen oder höherstellen - ich selbst mach das bestimmt auch - nur eben nicht beim Angeln ;P)


----------



## Fidde (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich habe auch schon gehört, dass eine Fangstelle gepostet wurde um eine andere stelle"sauber" zu halten.|supergri

Als Neid würde ich es nicht bezeichnen sondern eher als gesunden Egoismus. "Meins" sollen sie halt nicht kaputt machen aber gönnen tue ich, nur eben woanders :m


----------



## Sharpo (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Neid im Zusammenspiel mit Geltungsbedürfnis. Beides sind Grundpfeiler unserer (jeder) Gesellschaft - negativ belastete Grundpfeiler, aber doch fundamental.
> Man will sich selbst halt irgendwie aus der Masse herausstellen - das Medium Internet hat uns dazu nur neue Möglichkeiten gegeben. Früher hat man in der kneipe geprahlt und über Top Stellen gelogen, heute halt im Netz. #h
> Mal nebenbei: Was is eigendlich kindischer daran - das verpixeln selbst, oder sich darüber aufzuregen?
> 
> (Ich möchte mich hier übrigens nicht in irgend einer Form darüber lustig machen oder höherstellen - ich selbst mach das bestimmt auch - nur eben nicht beim Angeln ;P)



Aufregen?

Produziert wahrscheinlich bei den meisten allenfalls ein Lächeln.  :q

Was machen diese Angler mit Kindern oder Teenis welche mit zum Angeln genommen werden? Augen verbinden?


----------



## zokker (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und mal ganz ehrlich..welche Ecke in DE ist nicht mittlerweile "verbrannt".



HIER, in meiner Gegend. 

Ich halt mich aber raus und werde kein Statement abgeben. Hier bei uns braucht  keiner Angst haben, dass man ihm die Fische wegfängt. Bei uns erzählt man sich noch wo's gerade läuft.

Jürgen (#11) hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

wer ist die wahre coole sau - der verpixler, der nichteinsteller, der nichtverpixler, der detektiv/stellenschnorrer.

das andere was fangen, ja nu´ so was kommt vor und stellen verbrennen, das dauert, was nervt, nicht mehr ungestört am wasser sein, aber das ist an den großen wasserstraßen, besonders in den ballungsräumen auch eher was für´n weihnachtsmannwunschzettel.

verpixeln ganz klar - fangneid, was irgendwie auch ein bissken dazu gehört und peinlich, denn auf die kacke hauen muß natürlich immer drin sein.


----------



## Chris1711 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Moin,

das ist insgesamt ein schönes Thema. Ich bin grundsätzlich der Meinung das man sich auch die Mühe machen kann und hockt sich mit dem Fisch hin und fotografiert so, dass man die Stelle nicht erkennen kann. 

Das sollte jeder hinbekommen denke ich. Ich finde diese verpixelten Bilder einfach unschön und gucke sie mir auch nicht an.
Falls ein Fang so Fotografiert worden ist das man die Stelle erkennt poste ich lieber kein Bild und mach mir nicht die Mühe mit dem verpixeln.

Wenn der Fisch ein Ausnahmefang ist, man die Stelle erkennt dann würde ich dies auch machen. Nur durchschnittliche Fische so zu posten finde ich ehrlich albern. 

Die Argumente die hier genannt worden sind für ein verpixeln verstehe ich. Nur schenkt euch dann diese Pixel Bilder, die will keiner sehen. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas, ich habe dein Bild nur als Beispiel hergenommen. Fühle dich bitte nicht angegriffen *


*
Gar nicht - was nur das erstbeste Bild von mir, das wir zur Veranschaulichung verpixelt haben ;-)*


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Also wie machen wir es dann? Stellen wir uns dazu folgende Lage vor. Fritzchen Fischer fängt am Rhein einen richtig dicken Zander, den man durchaus einen Ausnahmefisch nennen kann. Seine Freude und seinen Stolz möchte er, sehr verständlich, mit allen teilen.

1. Er lässt sich, wie üblich, mit dem Fisch so ablichten, dass man ihn, den Fisch und den Angelplatz erkennen kann. Die Folgen sind absehbar und wohlbekannt. Die Stelle ist quasi zum Tode verurteilt.

2. Er macht die gleiche Aufnahme und verpixelt den Hintergrund. Dann darf er sich Neider und sonst noch was nennen lassen. Außerdem sieht es nicht mehr gut aus.

3. Er fotografiert sich und den Fisch so, dass der Hintergrund nicht erkennbar ist. Dann zerrt er den Fisch aber womöglich weiß Gott wohin, bis es passt und echte Profi-Abstauber werden es trotzdem noch erkennen können, wo das ist. Folgen und Shitstrom sind ebenfalls absehbar.

4. Er fotografiert nur den Fisch. Dann sind garantiert einige Kollegen am Start, die ihm unterstellen, dass es nicht sein Fang war. Also wieder nix genaues.

5. Er lichtet sich und den zwangsläufig toten Fisch bei sich zu Hause ab, dann ist erst recht der Teufel los.

6. Er sagt sich "leck mich..." und veröffentlicht gar nichts. Dann jammern die User, weil keine tollen Bilder mehr kommen, der Admin bekommt ein langes Gesicht, weil der gesponsorte Fanbilder-Trööt einschläft und sein Geldgeber droht, seine Werbung wo anders zu schalten. Nicht gut für ein Forum.

Also was jetzt bitte?


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Andal schrieb:


> Also was jetzt bitte?


alles wie gehabt - jeder wie er will, jeder jeck usw. - funktioniert doch ganz gut.


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> alles wie gehabt - jeder wie er will, jeder jeck usw. - funktioniert doch ganz gut.



Anscheinend doch nicht, oder warum dann dieses Diskussionsthema?


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> alles wie gehabt - jeder wie er will, jeder jeck usw. - funktioniert doch ganz gut.



Eben! Ich sehe das genauso, wie der Alte Fritz es schon seinerzeit gesehen hat...


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Andal schrieb:


> Anscheinend doch nicht, oder warum dann dieses Diskussionsthema?


ist doch logo, hier kann sich jeder mal auskotzen, is´ ja im fangtrööt nich´ erwünscht, bissken für traffic sorgen, funzt ja...:m

vermutest doch nicht ernsthaft in der tat was philosophisches, wie es vollmundig angekündigt wurde, hinter der frage...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Fangneid keine Ahnung. Macht man wohl eher, damit die Stellen nicht weg sind, wenn man das nächste Mal da angeln will 

Halte ich für teilweise unsinnig und sieht nebenbei auch ziemlich blöd aus. Dann besser das Gewässer gar nicht mit aufs Bild nehmen. Im Prinzip sind solche Stellen für die meisten eh nicht erkennbar, sondern eher für Leute, die diese Stelle eh schon kennen bzw. schon einmal gesehen haben. Und genau diese Leute müssen erst einmal auf diese Seite kommen, das Fangbild sehen und die Motivation haben diese Stelle zu "klauen" Wohl eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn man nicht gerade den ungefähren Ort nennt.

Ich selbst hab auch das ein oder andere Foto, wo die Stelle mehr oder weniger zu erkennen ist. Überlaufen sind die Stellen deswegen nicht.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich persönlich mag Fotos mit Gewässer im Hintergrund sehr gerne. Ein Gewässer hat was gleichmäßiges, ruhiges und passt bei einem Fischfoto naturgemäß schon auch irgendwie dazu :q 

Trotzdem mache ich manchmal Fotos so, dass man vom Gewässer nichts sieht - oder zumindest keine Details. 

Ein Grund dafür ist sicher auch, dass ich manche Stellen nicht den Kollegen preisgeben will - Das kann man dann vielleicht schon als Fangneid bezeichnen. 

Ein wesentlicherer Grund ist bei mir aber, dass ich in Bayern nicht legal zurücksetzen kann - und daraus resultierend - manchmal in ein theoretisches Fanglimit laufen würde. Deshalb halte ich mich mit konkreten Gewässer sowie konkreten Zeitangaben öfter ein bisschen zurück. 

Da ich ab und zu auch Videos veröffentliche, wissen die Angler aus meiner Ecke dann natürlich schon ganz genau wo ich war. Verbrannt ist aber bislang keine einzige der Stellen. Mag auch daran liegen, dass es hier mehr Fische als Menschen gibt und man genügend Möglichkeiten hat sich selber Spots zu suchen. 



> Die Lutscher, Radelfahrer und Adabeis suchen schon so lange, bis sie den Stein gefunden haben, auf dem dein schöner Zander gelegen hat.



Wer ohne Schuld ist...  
Wenn an den Gewässern an denen ich unterwegs bin gefangen wird, dann schau ich auch ob ich auf den Bildern erkennen kann wo das war. Interessiert mich einfach.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Mit Fangneid hat das nix zu tun, eher damit, den Gewässerabschnitt vor dem Überlaufen zu bewahren.

 Weiterhin sind diese Verpixelungen nicht sehr wirksam, wer will kann mit entsprechenden Programmen trotzdem herausfinden wo der Fisch gefangen wurde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Andal schrieb:


> Also wie machen wir es dann? Stellen wir uns dazu folgende Lage vor. Fritzchen Fischer fängt am Rhein einen richtig dicken Zander, den man durchaus einen Ausnahmefisch nennen kann. Seine Freude und seinen Stolz möchte er, sehr verständlich, mit allen teilen.
> 
> 1. Er lässt sich, wie üblich, mit dem Fisch so ablichten, dass man ihn, den Fisch und den Angelplatz erkennen kann. Die Folgen sind absehbar und wohlbekannt. Die Stelle ist quasi zum Tode verurteilt.
> 
> ...



Super zusammengefasst. #6


----------



## gambinho (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Mir gefallen die Fotos jetzt rein vom ästhetischen Standpunkt auch überhaupt nicht, aber ich kann die Intention dahinter, gerade in den Ballungsräumen, leider absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Mit Fangneid hat das nix zu tun, eher damit, den Gewässerabschnitt vor dem Überlaufen zu bewahren.



Also doch die Angst, das andere einem was wegfangen können -> Fangneid.

Mal abgesehen davon, daß uns Menschen (eher wohl der männlichen Fraktion) das im Blut liegt, daß wir Dinge ungern preisgeben wo wir regelmäßig Erfolg haben, kann man es generell eh nie verhindern, daß irgendwann Klein Fritzchen unsere Stelle belegt.
Wenn wir dann darüber sauer aufstoßen ist es doch ganz klar Neid über den Angler, der nun womöglich an genau unserer Stelle die schönen Fische fängt.
Es gibt aber auch jene Angler, die dem anderen Angler an bevorzugter Stelle nichts neiden, sogar noch ihm dabei Tips geben, wie er zum Erfolg dort kommen kann.

Die Angst verbrannte Erde später vorzufinden kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.
Das mag vielleicht auf sehr kleine Gewässer zutreffen, dessen Fischbestand logischerweise schnell ausgefegt werden könnte dadurch.
Das würde sich aber auch wieder ganz schnell legen, wenn der Erfolg nachlässt oder gar ausbleibt.
An größeren Seen oder gar Flüssen ist das doch eher harmlos, zumindest was den Fischbestand angeht...wie die Ufer danach aussehen ist ein anderes Thema.
Seit Jahren strömen Herrscharen an verschiedene Gewässer, sei es zum Hechtangeln an die Bodden, zur Küste zum Dorschangeln oder auf Zander an Rhein und Elbe.
"Verbrannte Erde" wurde da bisher aber nicht hinterlassen, im Gegenteil, sie sorgen langfristig für Wachstum in der Region.

Wenn ich die Angst nun habe das man Anhand eines Bildes mir meine Strecke leerfegt, dann sollte ich entweder kein Bild zeigen oder eben anders fotografieren.
Nachträgliches Verpixeln ist genauso dämlich wie Austauschen des ganzen Hintergrundes, beides ist schlichtweg nur auf Neid begründet.


----------



## porbeagle (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Andal hat es meiner Meinung nach richtig geschrieben.

Jedoch verändere auch ich den Hintergrund meiner Bilder allerdings  ohne Pixel.

Mann  kann die Wasseroberfläche spiegeln den Himmel über Ufer und Gebäude  ziehen oder das ganze Bild in einen Comic verwandeln.Auch mach ich es  wenn Blut auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.

Mir geht es darum die möglichkeiten auszutesten was machbar ist, ab wann
es jemandem auffällt zb.weil der Schatten nicht stimmt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gar nicht - was nur das erstbeste Bild von mir, das wir zur Veranschaulichung verpixelt haben ;-)


*
Eigentlich hab ich ja Thomas in Verdacht, dass er uns nur endlich mal seinen größten Barsch zeigen wollte. *


Ansonsten ist es klar so wie Daci7 schreibt:
#6

Allerdings Missgunst statt (Fang-)Neid, gepaart mit Selbstdarstellungsdrang/Geltungsbedürfnis!



daci7 schrieb:


> Neid im Zusammenspiel mit Geltungsbedürfnis. Beides sind Grundpfeiler unserer (jeder) Gesellschaft - negativ belastete Grundpfeiler, aber doch fundamental.
> Man will sich selbst halt irgendwie aus der Masse herausstellen - das Medium Internet hat uns dazu nur neue Möglichkeiten gegeben. Früher hat man in der kneipe geprahlt und über Top Stellen gelogen, heute halt im Netz. #h
> Mal nebenbei: Was is eigendlich kindischer daran - das verpixeln selbst, oder sich darüber aufzuregen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Super Post # 31 von Andal ! #6 #6


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hi, ich denke schon, dass man da von Neid sprechen kann und zwar auf beiden Seiten. Der eine will das haben was er bei dem andern auf den Bildern sieht, der andere betreibt Aufwand damit die anderen nicht an "seiner" Stelle auftauchen und fürchtet vielleicht konsequenzen für "seine" Angelei.
Und? Solange alles in einem verträglichem Rahmen bleibt und nur um Fotos geht, kann ich damit gut leben und schaue mir auch sehr gerne Bilder an bei denen der Hintergrund unkenntlich gemacht wurde.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## 50er-Jäger (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> *Also doch die Angst, das andere einem was wegfangen können -> Fangneid.*
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, daß uns Menschen (eher wohl der männlichen Fraktion) das im Blut liegt, daß wir Dinge ungern preisgeben wo wir regelmäßig Erfolg haben, kann man es generell eh nie verhindern, daß irgendwann Klein Fritzchen unsere Stelle belegt.
> Wenn wir dann darüber sauer aufstoßen ist es doch ganz klar Neid über den Angler, der nun womöglich an genau unserer Stelle die schönen Fische fängt.
> ...



Eben nicht fangen kann ja jeder, nur ist es an manchen Stellen und Gewässern und Regionen eben so, das viele der Fänger gleichzeitig auch ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung in der Fischverarbeitung gemacht haben, und genau vor solchen Leuten  muss man gute Plätze schützen, welche wie Heuschrecken umher ziehen und WILDERN! Das dabei auch die korrekten Angler keine Mehrinfos bekommen ist eben die Konsequenz. Aber wie gesagt "ungefährlichen" Anglern lasse ich zumindest andere Infos zu kommen als der großen unbekannten Allgemeinheit, wo eben die Möglichkeit der Fehlleitung von Informationen an bestimmte Leute besteht!#6


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Meine Methode mit Informationen über meine Fänge umzugehen ist seit vielen, vielen Jahren bewährt und sie schließt auch die Bilder mit ein.

Das ich etwas gefangen habe, kann gerne jeder wissen. Auch aus dem womit, mache ich keinen Hehl. Wo ich gefangen habe erfahren nur die wirklich guten und echten Freunde. Und was ich mit dem Fang gemacht habe, geht absolut niemand etwas an. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Bei den vielen Friedfischen hast du es bedeutend leichter mit den Spot-Followers, Andal! :m :q

Die Ballungsgebietangler haben nun mal die größte Anglerkonzentration und demzufolge leider zu hohe Dichte pro gutem Angelplatz.

Ich finde Fotos mit nicht sonderlich markantem Hintergrund am angebrachtesten, ohne Nachbearbeitungen und Vermatschungen.
Man kann den Bildauschnitt und Hintergrund (einfach Wasser, Rasen, Buschwerk) schon so wählen, dass nicht gerade Flusskilometerschilder, Denkmäler und dergleichen drauf sind.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Andal schrieb:


> Also wie machen wir es dann? Stellen wir uns dazu folgende Lage vor. Fritzchen Fischer fängt am Rhein einen richtig dicken Zander, den man durchaus einen Ausnahmefisch nennen kann. Seine Freude und seinen Stolz möchte er, sehr verständlich, mit allen teilen.
> 
> 1. Er lässt sich, wie üblich, mit dem Fisch so ablichten, dass man ihn, den Fisch und den Angelplatz erkennen kann. Die Folgen sind absehbar und wohlbekannt. Die Stelle ist quasi zum Tode verurteilt.
> 
> ...


 
 Du hast sehr gut umrissen, das jeder was und warum zu dem Thema beitragen#h
 es ist wie immer- allen Recht getan... usw.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Purist (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Ballungsgebietangler haben nun mal die größte Anglerkonzentration und demzufolge leider zu hohe Dichte pro gutem Angelplatz.



Ich angel ja hauptsächlich in einem kärglich besiedeltem Landstrich, dort gibt's viel Wasser aber erstaunlich wenige "Hot Spots". Dort fallen die auch unter Top Secret, obwohl sie a) ohnehin pro Jahr von x-Leuten befischt werden (kann man am Ufer sehen :m), b) man sie mit heutigen Internetdiensten (Luftaufnahmen) spielend einfach selber suchen kann, wenn man nur einmal geschnallt hat, worauf es bei Kanälen eigentlich ankommt.
Die große Masse an Anglern nimmt die bequemste Variante- an den bekanntesten Plätzen einfach aus dem Auto fallen. #c

Ich habe auch wegen diesen Erfahrungen die Geheimniskrämerei noch nie verstanden. Das ist wie am Rhein, den unberührten Fangplatz gibt's nicht, dort haben schon Generationen von Anglern ihre Köder gebadet. 
Was steckt eigentlich dahinter? Angst vor'm Abstecher oder vor Konkurrenz? Hätte ich sowas, würde ich mir ein anderes Hobby suchen- uns Anglern gehören die Gewässer i.d.R. nämlich genauso wenig wie die umherschwimmenden Fische, das ändert sich erst mit deren Landgang.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ....nur ist es an manchen Stellen und Gewässern und Regionen eben so, das viele der Fänger gleichzeitig auch ne abgeschlossene Ausbildung in der Fischverarbeitung gemacht haben, und genau vor solchen Leuten  muss man gute Plätze schützen...



Heisst im Umkehrschluss, sobald du jemanden kennst der in dieser Branche beruflich tätig ist, ist Geiz geil? #q

Gut das wir uns dann nicht kennen, bin nämlich gelernter Koch, könnte dir ja was wegfangen |uhoh:


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hallo,

ich kann zwar nachvollziehen, warum jemand Bilder verpixelt, finde das aber schon irgendwie schizophren.

Einerseits wird die Öffentlichkeit gesucht, andererseits möchte man seine Privatsphäre schützen.

Es gibt bei mir in der Gegend Gewässser, da würde aber auch verpixeln wenig helfen.  Da sind regelmäßig Späher unterwegs, die als harmlose Spaziergänger/Radfahrer getarnt nach erfolgreichen Anglern oder Anfütterern Ausschau halten.

Danach werden die Plätzte von mehreren Personen im Schichtbetrieb solange besetzt, bis sie buchstäblich totgefischt sind.

Das könnte man dann vielleicht auch "Fangneid" nennen.


----------



## randio (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Alternative dazu wäre überhaupt nichts zu veröffentlichen, denn das generiert gar nichts. Keinen Neid, keine Freude, die man mit anderen teilt, keine Kritik und natürlich auch keinen Traffic in Foren, oder sonst wo.



Halte ich mittlerweile seit Jahren so...
Was bringt es mir, ein Bild von mir inkl. Fisch zu posten?
Jeder weiß wie ein 70er Zander aussieht. Und wie ich aussehe hat nur die wenigsten zu interessieren.

Grundsätzlich bieten solche Bilder immer und überall Angriffsflächen. Egal ob hier unter neidischen Anglern, zwischen "Verwertern" und "Releasern" UND Externen jeglicher Art!

Richtig peinlich finde ich Fänger mit 20cm Barschen, 40cm Zandern, kleinen Hechten usw. AUCH, oder besonders in diesem "Kleinfischfänger Forum". (etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt) Die Hoffnung hier eine kleine Sachprämie abstauben zu können, geht oft zu Lasten der Fische und grenzt mMn. in seltenen Fällen an Tierquälerei!

Vielleicht sollten wir da beginnen, bevor wir uns über verpixelte Fangbilder den Kopf zerbrechen...

Anbei muss ich aber gestehen, dass ich früher auch ab und an mal ein Bild verpixelt habe. (siehe mein Avatar) Ich kann rückwirkend nicht einmal sagen, ob das was mit Neid zu tun hatte.


----------



## thanatos (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

klar ist das Fangfoto veröffentlichen schlicht weg Angeberei 
 hach bin ich nicht der Größte 
 Das Verpixeln der Umgebung ist Fangneid ,man gönnt keinem anderen das gleiche Glück


----------



## Ruti Island (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich denke da ist ne Menge Wichtigtuerei dabei, man muss ja nicht unbedingt vor markanten und bekannten Plätzen posieren.


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

soll doch jeder machen wie er will.
das thema alleine ist eigentlich schon fangbildflaming.

der dezember fängt ja gut an...


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich denke da ist ne Menge Wichtigtuerei dabei, man muss ja nicht unbedingt vor markanten und bekannten Plätzen posieren.



Vielleicht ist es ja auch bei vielen einfach nur die Freude und der Stolz, den die Kollegen mit anderen teilen wollen. Muss man immer gleich von Bösem ausgehen, wenn ein anderer Angler etwas tut, was man vielleicht selbst am Ende auch so gemacht hätte, oder nicht!?


----------



## AllroundFISCHerLS (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Jch sehe das soo ungefähr wie Seele. Es stimmt zwar vieleicht das es Fangneid ist. Aber es ist genau so Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Ein Bekannter hat mal vor Jahren an eienem ca. 1 ha großen Gewässer nen 99 er Aal gefangen und 3-4 weiter Angler haben dies gesehen in den 2 folgenden Jahren saß da allles voll mit Angler und am Wochenend hat man nicht mal mehr ne Platz bekommmen bis dan Irgendwann allle begriffen haben das es eine ausnahme Fisch war aber der See war trotz dem komplett leer und wenn nun noch jemand aus den Vereien zufällig das Bild sieht sowie den Teich erkent weiß es morgen der ganze Verein usw.

MFG 
Ls


----------



## Minimax (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Vllt. ist man im Internet halt nur etwas vorsichtiger mit dem was man preisgibt. Bisher jedenfalls haben alle Sportfreunde, die ich am Wasser getroffen habe, ob Jung oder Alt, Spinn oder Ansitzangler mir sehr freundlich und bereitwillig Auskunft erteilt oder auch von sich aus Empfehlungen zu Spots, Ködern, Methoden gegeben. Umgekehrt natürlich genauseo. Ist vllt. der Unterschied zwischen "face-to-face" und der Anonymität des Netzes.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

ja und der Ton macht die Musik. Offen und freundlich das Hobby besprechen versetzt Grenzen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich frag mich grade was ich kranker finde...
Ein Foto machen um es dann zu verpixeln, oder sich darüber aufzuregen |kopfkrat ?
Sieht irgendwie nach Füllen des Winterlochs aus, armselig finde ich beides.


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

schon amüsant, welche argumente hier aufgefahren werden. stimmen sogar meist. 
mit neid und so nem quatsch geb ich mich nicht ab, bin eher hobby-gynäkologe als küchen-psychologe.

ich greif mal das absolut richtige argument auf: alle, aber auch wirklich alle hotspots sind allen bekannt, dem rest zeigts tante kugl.
warum also pixeln?
ganz einfach - und das zeigt das erleben am wasser jedem angler nach der veröffentlichung eines unverpixelten fangs: statt z.b. tgl. 10 spinner auf der buhne mindestens 3 basislager mit komplett abgespannter buhne und gefühlt 20 frustrierten spinnern, oops, 21, da gehör ich eben auch zu.
jetzt frag ich mal, wenn alle hotspots allen sowieso bekannt sind, wieso springen die allerwertesten anglerkollegen so auf ein unverpixeltes fangfoto an?

ich kenn das verhalten eher von schweinen am trog.

ein fangbild zu verpixeln ist absolut legitim und sogar weise.
unsäglich ist, den verpixelern "fangneid" zu unterstellen!

die frage ob neid oder nicht ist nach dem 11.11. 11:11 aber auch ok... |clown:


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Neid hin oder her, verpixelte Bilder sehen einfach unästhetisch aus und würde ich selbst niemals öffentlich zeigen. 

Wenn man einen Fisch, aber seinen Spot nicht zeigen will, reicht es doch meistens aus, ein wenig die Perspektive zu wechseln und schon sieht man von dem Spot nichts mehr. Das ist, meiner Erfahrung nach, fast immer möglich


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

jetzt auch noch ästhetik...|muahah:



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> ...verpixelte Bilder sehen  einfach unästhetisch aus ...


wenn mans macht wie Thomas :m
aber er hatte das ja nur als beispiel gepostet...


----------



## Purist (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt frag ich mal, wenn alle hotspots allen sowieso bekannt sind, wieso springen die allerwertesten anglerkollegen so auf ein unverpixeltes fangfoto an?



Weil sie Geheimniskrämerei sehen, Fangneid vermuten? Mal ehrlich, wenn ich nichts von meinem Hobby preisgeben will, kann man Fangfotos auch gleich für sich behalten. So sind solche Fotos dann noch nicht einmal mehr Naturerlebnis, sondern nur noch "Schaut her, ich bin geil, ich habe den Größten". 

Einmal davon abgesehen, dass ich ohnehin keine "Fisch am Wasser"- Fotos mache, aber auch ich habe einen persönlichen "Hot Spot". Auch der ist anderen bekannt, wenn dort nur 2-4 Angler im Jahr sitzen, wie es momentan der Fall ist, ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Würden jedoch wöchentlich zwei oder mehr aufkreuzen, dürfte ich mir einen Neuen suchen- dann wäre es eben nichts mehr mit einmal jährlich 2-5 Breitköpfe in zwei Stunden "abholen". Der Grund liegt irgendwo zwischen Eigennutz (auch eigener Faulheit, schließlich muss man keinen neuen Platz suchen) und Bestandsschutz.


----------



## Keyless (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Naja wir hatten doch schon Lutscher,Radelfahrer,Adabeis(was auch immer das ist), nicht zu vergessen die "männliche"Komponente die auch unbedingt angeführt gehört, deshalb ist es (für mich)völlig ok auch mal die Ästhetik ins Feld zu führen.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Keyless schrieb:


> *Adabeis*(was auch immer das ist)



Ein *Adabei*, ein auch dabei, ist im bayrisch-österreichischen Sprachgebrauch einer, der selber nichts auf die Reihe bringt, aber sich immer und überall dort dazuquetscht, wo es vermeintlich abgeht, oder es etwas zum schnorren gibt. Weitere Titel, mit denen er sich schmücken kann sind der *Zuawesitzer* (Dazusetzer), oder die *Freibierlätsch'n* (Freibierschnauze). #h


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Purist schrieb:


> ...auch ich habe einen persönlichen "Hot Spot". Auch der ist anderen bekannt, wenn dort nur 2-4 Angler im Jahr sitzen, wie es momentan der Fall ist, ist das überhaupt kein Problem...



tja, das Sein bestimmt das Bewusstsein.

"2-4 angler im jahr"


----------



## Purist (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Jose schrieb:


> "2-4 angler im jahr"



Das ist eine grobe Schätzung aufgrund der Fangstatistik und der Trampelspuren am Ufer :m


----------



## Jose (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Purist schrieb:


> Das ist eine grobe Schätzung aufgrund der Fangstatistik und der Trampelspuren am Ufer :m



paradiesisch...

klingt nach anglerbefreiten zone :m


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Aus den Kommentaren ist ganz klarer Fangneid zu erkennen. Nur ich und nicht die Anderen.



Finde ich auch. Selbstverständlich hat das mit Fang- und Gewässerneid zu tun.


----------



## Purist (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Jose schrieb:


> paradiesisch...
> 
> klingt nach anglerbefreiten zone :m



Das hat auch seine Gründe, hier im Forum gibt's einen ziemlich langen Beitrag zu dem Spezialthema "da fängt man doch eh nichts" |rolleyes


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Jose schrieb:


> tja, das Sein bestimmt das Bewusstsein.
> 
> "2-4 angler im jahr"



#6 wenn ich ans Verpixeln denke geht es hier eher so um 2-4 Angler die Stunde.:q


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hallo,

ich hatte in der Vor-Internet-Zeit mal nen Superspot für Großzander entdeckt, ziemlich abgelegen und kaum befischt.

Hab ich auch meinen Kumpels von erzählt. Von denen hat sich dann einer im Angelladen verplappert, prompt nahmen die Spürhunde Witterung auf.
Als ich am nächsten Wochenende dort angeln wollte, standen bereits 16 Angler dort.

Wäre mal lustig zu testen, was passieren würde, wenn man ein Fangbild mit nem Großzander per Fotoshop an einen eindeutig erkannbaren Spot verschieben würde und das ganze in den einschlägigen Foren und auf FB verbreiten würde.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Das wäre mit Sicherheit ein richtiger Spaß. Allerdings sollte man sich auch besser dazu ein Alter Ego und einen neuen Account zulegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

und bei uns hier dran denken, dass man bei Doppel/Mehrfachaccounts rausfliegt - bevor einer was Dummes  macht ;-)))


----------



## fishhawk (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hallo,

bei gepixelten Bildern weiß man , was Sache ist, aber wie oft wir schon gefälschte Bilder betrachtet haben, kann man nur vermuten.

Scheint ja besonders bei "Profis"  nicht unbedingt ein No-Go zu sein.


Ansonsten bleibt die Frage nach dem Fangneid.

Würde ich zwar grundsätzlich mit "Ja" beantworten, halte es aber trotzdem für legitim.

Dürfte in vielen Fällen nicht nur positive Folgen für den einzelnen Fänger, sondern für die Stelle oder das Gewässer an sich haben.

Ob man a sich nun unbedingt im Netz mit seinen Fängen präsentieren muss, kann jeder für sich entscheiden.

Die Boardbetreiber sehen das sicher positiv, da es Klickzahlen bringt.


----------



## randio (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ob man a sich nun unbedingt im Netz mit seinen Fängen präsentieren muss, kann jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> Die Boardbetreiber sehen das sicher positiv, da es Klickzahlen bringt.



Ebenso wie dieses relativ belanglose Thema Klicks, Werbung und Geld bringt...

Der Betreiber (Thomas) ist schon nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



randio schrieb:


> Der Betreiber (Thomas) ist schon nicht auf den Kopf gefallen.


Danke, das hoff ich doch..

Denn welchen Sinn würde es machen, in einem Forum Themen zu eröffnen, die keinen interessieren oder die keiner diskutiert?

Ich denke, zum eigentlichen Thema, aber auch nach Lektüre vieler Meinungen hier immer eigentlich immer noch, dass Fang/Fisch/Gewässerneid die Hauptrolle beim verpixeln spielt...

Gebe aber auch durchaus zu, dass es im Einzelfall andere Gründe geben könnte...

Wenngleich ich glaube, dass da viel vorgeschoben ist und es Ende meist (nicht immer!) wieder bei Fang/Fisch/Gewässerneid als Hauptmotiv landen dürfte..


----------



## Hermann1960 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also doch Fangneid????


Ne lese und kapiere es doch.   
Hatte so eine Sache selbst erlebt an der Sieg. 
Einmal gepostet und am darauf folgenden Tag 10 Autos und 16 Leute an einem Platz nur weil man ein Bild von dem Platz gepostet worden ist . 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Hermann1960 schrieb:


> Ne lese und kapiere es doch.


find ich doch auch ;-))


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenngleich ich glaube, dass da viel vorgeschoben ist und es Ende meist *(nicht immer!)* wieder bei Fang/Fisch/Gewässerneid als Hauptmotiv landen dürfte..


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hallo,

kommt halt auf die Definition von Fangneid an.

Wenn man nicht will, dass "sein Platz" von "wilden Horden" heimgesucht wird, kann man das schon als Neid gegenüber diesen Kollegen bezeichnen.

Ich finde es aber trotzdem legitim und nachvolziehbar.
Fangneid kann in solchen Fällen insgesamt auch ne positive Wirkung haben.


----------



## Hermann1960 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Wenn du den Platz anscheinend gesehen hättes würdest du anderes darüber denken.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hermann1960 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich gönne jeden seinen Fisch . In dieser Richtung kenne ich keinen Neid. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hallo,



> Wenn du den Platz anscheinend gesehen hättes würdest du anderes darüber denken.




Ich denke wir haben uns missverstanden. Da es i.d.R. dem Angelplatz und dem Gewässer nicht unbedingt gut tut, wenn die wilden Horden einfallen, finde ich es legitim, die Plätze nicht zu publizieren.

In der "Karpfenscene" werden mittlerweile oft nicht mal mehr die Gewässer genannt. Da heißt es dann nur noch "Baggersee in der Pfalz" oder "Stausee in Nordfrankreich". Auch das hat sicher seinen Grund.

Wenn Du nichts dagegen hast, dass jeder von den 16 Leuten seine Fische fängt und entnimmt und evtl. anschließend noch im Netz damit posiert ehrt dich das.

Ob es sich langfristig positiv auswirkt würde ich aber bezweifeln.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Wenn man diesen Trööt bilanziert, dann bleibt nur folgendes über.

1. Poste keine Fangbilder mehr.
2. Poste keine Fangbilder mehr.
3. Poste keine Fangbilder mehr.

Denn wie du es machst, du machst es falsch. Entweder bist du bloß ein Prahlhans, oder ein Fischneider, ein Verräter, oder du kommst sonstwie in die Kritik, oder einen Verriss. Die paar Nischen in denen du ehrenhaft und voll Freude deinen Fang deinen Kollegen mitteilen kannst, sind so winzig, dass es sich nicht lohnt darüber nachzudenken und es zu tun.

Weit haben wir es gebracht meine lieben Zunftbrüder - Petri Heil!


----------



## Purist (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die paar Nischen in denen du ehrenhaft und voll Freude deinen Fang deinen Kollegen mitteilen kannst, sind so winzig



Im Angelverein herumzeigen, extremste Kaliber an die Magazine schicken oder ab in die Regionalzeitung, fertig. 
Winzig? Ist das Bewusstsein vieler Internetnutzer für ihr Handeln. Niemand müsste ein Fangfoto verpixeln, würde er es nicht der ganzen Welt, im Prinzip für alle Ewigkeit, erfahrungsgemäß für viele Jahre, unter die Nase reiben.

Noch vor nicht allzu vielen Jahren sorgte ein Fangfoto für die Reaktion "Interressant, in dem Gewässer kann man solche Fische fangen". Dadurch bekamen einige Gewässer überregionale Berühmtheit, ein paar mehr Angeltouristen, die mehr oder meist weniger erfolgreich waren in der Urlaubszeit und das war's.

Heute folgt schon die Unterstellung (durch die Verpixelung): Die fahren da hin, die suchen den Spot, die holen den Fisch da raus und nehmen ihn auch noch mit.

Probleme kann man sich auch selber bauen.


----------



## Hermann1960 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

So ist es ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -MW- (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Man sollte schon drauf achten wie man die Fotos macht...ich bearbeite nix nach und mach die Fangbilder nur für mich(wenn überhaupt lohnenswert) Oder man knipst nur den Fisch auf m Boden/Gras, da erkennt keiner was. Das ist aber nix für meinen Geschmack

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hallo,

ich sehe es zwar nicht ganz so drastisch wie Andal, aber so ganz unrecht hat er wohl nicht.

@Andal

Übrigens nochmal danke für den Bericht mit den Pfingstschleien. Hab mir die unverpixeleten Bilder auch gerne angeschaut. Ich denke du hast dir vorher auch Gedanken gemacht, ob und wie du das veröffentlichen solltest.

Wer aber leichtfertig "die falschen" Bilder publik macht, vielleicht noch mit einem unbedachten Kommentar dazu, darf sich natürlich nicht wundern, wenn es ggf. zu negativen Folgen der einen oder anderen Art kommt.

Und das betrifft sicherlich nicht nur Fangfotos von Anglern.


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich bleib dabei, für mich ist das natürlich Fangneid. Man will nicht, dass andere die Fische fangen die man selbst fangen könnte.
Aber das muss ja nicht so negativ gesehen werden - ist doch ganz logisch. Ich poste hier auch nicht meine besonders guten Pilzecken - weil ich sonst halt beim nächsten Mal nur Stümpfe sammeln kann.
Bei Fischen ist mir das halt noch nie unter gekommen. Viele Fangbilder stell ich jetz nicht rein, aber mMn gehört eben auch wesentlich mehr dazu als nur die Stelle zu kennen. Und jemanden dafür zu verurteilen find ich wie ich schon andeutete mindestens genauso kindisch wie das verpixeln selbst.


----------



## Andal (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Übrigens nochmal danke für den Bericht mit den Pfingstschleien. Hab mir die unverpixeleten Bilder auch gerne angeschaut. Ich denke du hast dir vorher auch Gedanken gemacht, ob und wie du das veröffentlichen solltest.



Die Bilder in diesem Bericht sind so ein Nischenprodukt. *An unserem Vereinssee werden keine Gastkarten ausgegeben*. Für die anderen Mitglieder im Verein sind die Schleien weitestgehend uninteressant, weil sie entweder auf die großen Brassen, oder gleich auf die Karpfen und Waller aus sind, auch werden meines Wissens nach keine Schleien entnommen.

*Unter solchen Voraussetzungen kann man ganz offen und mit erkennbarem Hintergrund Bilder einstellen.* Bilder von freizugänglichen Gewässern wirst du von mir keine finden. Nicht nur nicht verpixelt, sondern gar nicht.

Aber ich hatte sowohl hier, als auch auf Facebook zahlreiche Zuschriften, wie der See heißt, wo er ist und wer die Karten verkauft. Hätten die alle antreten können, die da wollten, wäre wohl das die letzte gute Schleiensaison am See gewesen...!


----------



## fishhawk (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hallo,

@Andal

Was anderes hätte ich von Dir auch nicht erwartet, da ich Dich als jemand einschätze, der sich schon ernsthaft Gedanken macht, bevor er was von sich gibt.

Trifft aber leider nicht auf jeden zu.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Fangneid? Nö. Solange ich mehr fange. Ich wüsste ja noch nicht einmal, wie ich den Hintergrund verpixeln kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich wüsste ja noch nicht einmal, wie ich den Hintergrund verpixeln kann.


Musste für mein Beispielbild auch Franz für mich machen..


----------



## gbr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben: Mit Neid hat das bei mir (und  ich fotografiere so, dass man den Spot nicht erkennt bzw. stelle meine  Fänge eh nicht ins Internet) wirklich nichts zu tun, ich gönne jedem  seine Fische, auch wenn er x-mal mehr fängt als ich. Es geht einfach  darum, dass man sich seine Spots mühsam über eine lange Zeit erarbeitet  hat (zumindest ist das in meiner Region so) und diese nicht einfach so  durch einen kurzen Klick herschenken und letztendlich verbrennen möchte.  Es geht deshalb nicht darum, dass andere dort was fangen bzw. mehr  fangen als ich, sondern darum, dass ich dort dann weniger fange und der  gute Spot, der der Lohn für die viele investierte Zeit ist, nun kein guter Spot  mehr ist. Das hört sich vielleicht egoistisch an, aber ich glaube die wenigsten verschenken gerne etwas hart erarbeitetes zum eigenen Nachteil, gerade mit Blick auf die heutige Gesellschaft.

Familie und Freunden z.B. zeige ich aber gerne meine  Spots, weil ich sie einschätzen kann und weiß, dass sie  verantwortungsbewusst sind, es ein Geben und Nehmen ist und es hier nicht so ist, dass ich die  Stellen einem quasi unendlich großen, anonymen Publikum verrate.


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



gbr schrieb:


> ...sondern darum, dass ich dort dann weniger fange und der  gute Spot, ... nun kein guter Spot  mehr ist...


 Und das ist kein Neid?


----------



## Mozartkugel (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



jkc schrieb:


> Und das ist kein Neid?



sehr interessant... es wird einem oft erklärt das man nicht neidisch ist, aber im Anschluss folgt die Begründung dafür warum man letztendlich neidisch ist. :m


----------



## Hermann1960 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> sehr interessant... es wird einem oft erklärt das man nicht neidisch ist, aber im Anschluss folgt die Begründung dafür warum man letztendlich neidisch ist. :m


Lesen und verstehen..
Neid = Missgunst!
Ich möchte alle mal sehen wenn man 3 Wochen seinen Spot angefüttert hat und dann auf einmal 10 Leute diesen bevölkern ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gbr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



jkc schrieb:


> Und das ist kein Neid?


Nein, ist es nicht. Habe ja vorher gesagt, dass ich jedem seine Fische gönne, egal wie viele es sind. Auch wenn jemand an "meinem" Spot steht und dort fängt, gönne ich es ihm, er hat ja genauso ein Recht dort zu angeln wie ich und sich den Spot genauso erarbeitet; gleiches gilt, wenn ich mit meinen Freunden da bin.

Wenn ich ihm das nicht gönnen würde, wäre das Neid. Aber es ist doch was völlig anderes, wenn ich den Lohn für meine investierte Zeit bewahren und schützen bzw. nicht verschenken will und verhindern möchte, dass ich mich wieder auf die mühsame Suche begeben muss. Das ist kein Neid, das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



gbr schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Habe ja vorher gesagt, dass ich jedem seine Fische gönne, ...


Jedem? Auch denen die kein Bock haben sich laufende Stellen zu erarbeiten und es sich einfach machen wollen und mal eben paar Fische ziehen wollen, an der Stelle, die sie da auf den Fangfotos im Netz gesehen haben?

Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich halte das alles für legitim.|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Nabend,

 "Neid" ist eines der beliebtesten Totschlagsargumente wenn man das Ende der Argumentationskette erreicht hat.

 Gehen die Argumente aus wird zur Neidkeule gegriffen.

 Egal was man sagt - es wird einem das Wort im Munde umgedreht so das am Ende IMMER der Neidvorwurf kommt.

 Klappt , wie hier im Thread zu sehen ,  immer.


----------



## gbr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



jkc schrieb:


> Jedem? Auch denen die kein Bock haben sich laufende Stellen zu erarbeiten und es sich einfach machen wollen und mal eben paar Fische ziehen wollen, an der Stelle, die sie da auf den Fangfotos im Netz gesehen haben?
> 
> Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich halte das alles für legitim.|wavey:


Lies mal weiter, ich rede von Leuten, die sich die Stelle genauso erarbeitet haben. Und wenn sich einer, der nur mal eben ein paar Fische ziehen will, sie sich tatsächlich irgendwo ergeiert haben sollte, dann würde ich das zwar nicht cool finden, neidisch wäre ich aber trotzdem nicht, wüsste nicht worauf. Darauf, dass er selbst nichts auf die Reihe kriegt und sich Spots zusammengeiern muss? Eher weniger


----------



## Aurikus (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Dann will ich auch mal....

 Ich bearbeite meine Bilder!
 Dies mit gutem Grund.
 Ich bin extrem neidisch und gönne niemanden, gar wirklich niemanden auch nur einen kleinen Fitzel an Fisch. Noch nicht mal meinen engsten Freunden und Verwandten!
 Personen, die mir per PN Fragen gestellt haben, wurden und werden auch grundsätzlich ignoriert. 
 Ich profiliere mich einfach zu gerne, macht mich regelrecht an.
 Könnte eigentlich meine Spots öffentlich posten, weil hier in Kölle keine Socke ans Wasser geht. Auf weiter Ferne vielleicht zwei, drei Angler im Jahr gesehen, aber das sind mir schon viel, zu viele. Meine Herren, was würde mir da schwindelig werden, wenn es mehr wären... 

 Gut, das ich so egoistisch bin!


 Bleibt für mich persönlich nur eine Frage offen. 
 Thomas, was sind deine Beweggründe für diesen Thread?
 Personen die Bilder bearbeiten dahin zu bewegen, das Einstellen sein zu lassen? 
 Nein, natürlich nicht!

 Da muss ich mein eigenes Handeln im AB glatt mal überdenken!


----------



## ronram (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Wenn ich mir die speziellen Facebookseiten der Kölner Möchtegern-Profiangler so ansehe, dann ist hier am Rhein der Zug für das Verpixeln eigentlich schon längst abgefahren. 
Im AB Thread "Rhein bei Köln" findet ein Stellengeier kaum nützliche Infos. Da muss er ja auch so viel lesen... Loggt er sich bei FB ein, wird er im Takt von wenigen Tagen mit den neusten Infos versorgt. Stelle, Uhrzeit, Köder, ..., Screenshots von Google Maps mit entsprechenden Markierungen selbstverständlich auch.
Die richtig dicken Fische werden natürlich der "Presse" zugeschickt.
Entsprechende YouTube Videos  kursieren ebenfalls im Netz.

Fangbilder in Köln verpixeln?
Kann man machen...bringt nur nichts.
Die beworbenen Spots werden quasi rund um die Uhr befischt. Befeuert von "Erfahrungsberichten" und "Ködertests" mancher FB-Helden.

Ist das Verpixeln eine neidische Handlung? 
Ansichtssache.
Definitionssache...
Wer aber gerne mal in Köln ganz in Ruhe seine Köder badet, der wird zwangsläufig schweigsam. Jedenfalls im www.
Wenig Wasser, viele Angler.

Ob Neid oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal. Kann jeder sehen wie er möchte. 
 Ich hänge meine selbst gesammelten Erfahrungen nicht an die große Glocke. Ich brauche keine Likes. Wenn mich das zu einem neidischen Angler macht, dann bin ich gerne ein neidischer Angler. :-D
...aber ich bin auch ein zufriedener Angler!
Ob es da wohl einen Zusammenhang gibt? :0

Teilen? Gerne, aber nur wenn ich mich dadurch nicht schlechter Stelle.


----------



## Purist (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



gbr schrieb:


> Es geht deshalb nicht darum, dass andere dort was fangen bzw. mehr  fangen als ich, sondern darum, dass ich dort dann weniger fange und der  gute Spot, der der Lohn für die viele investierte Zeit ist, nun kein guter Spot  mehr ist. Das hört sich vielleicht egoistisch an, aber ich glaube die wenigsten verschenken gerne etwas hart erarbeitetes zum eigenen Nachteil, gerade mit Blick auf die heutige Gesellschaft.



Das ist eine Definitionssache- ich würde z.B. nicht von "erarbeiten" sprechen, Spots sucht man, in dem man angelt oder sich das Gewässer genauer anschaut. Erarbeiten wäre für mich dort jeden Tag pünktlich Futter zu versenken, in der Hoffnung am Angeltag Erfolg zu haben. Fische nur zu suchen ist aktives Angeln, ein Hobby, keine Arbeit, keine investierte Zeit.

Wenn's beim Angeln um Arbeit und nur noch um Leistung geht, sollte man sich die Fische lieber kaufen.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Leidet nicht sogar derjenige an Fangneid, wer sich über das Verpixeln aufregt?


----------



## randio (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Leidet nicht sogar derjenige an Fangneid, wer sich über das Verpixeln aufregt?



Ich denke umso weniger man selber fängt bzw. Plan von der Materie hat, umso eher kommt man mit den Fangneid-Argumenten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Hermann1960 schrieb:


> Ich möchte alle mal sehen wenn man 3 Wochen seinen Spot angefüttert hat und dann auf einmal 10 Leute diesen bevölkern ..



Variante 1
Zu Spannerunfreundlichen Zeiten füttern.Wer zu faul ist Spots zu suchen,scheut meist auch sonstigen Zeitaufwand.

Variante 2
Zus.Fakespots anlegen..ob ihr wirklich richtig steht,seht ihr wenn das Licht angeht[emoji6] 
Funzt zugegeben nicht überall.

Variante 3
Die Leute einfach angeln lassen und die eigenen Nerven schonen.Ja, ist manchmal ärgerlich aber erstmal nicht zu ändern.Man kann nicht immer gewinnen.

Fängst du da einmal Zoff an,können WC Steine,plötzlich abgelegte Altreifen oder Seile am Spot u.a.Platzrosenkriege da noch die harmlosere "Spaßvariante" sein.

Ich hab genug Leute erlebt,die sich für 2m Uferstreifen beinahe auf die Birne gekloppt hätten.

Und das nicht für die Aussicht einer echten UFO samt Alien Bergung oder eines Goldfundes..nein, für einen verpixxten Angelplatz,für die mögliche Chance auf einen schnöden,dummen Fisch für Pfanne oder Cam.

Wie im Kindergarten.Fehlten nur noch die Schüppchen und das schmeissen mit Sand.

Müssen die eigentlich vom Fang leben oder warum klinkts da im Kopf aus ? 

"Fringsen" im 21.Jhd ?

Lächerlich



gbr schrieb:


> Es geht deshalb nicht darum, dass andere dort was fangen bzw. mehr  fangen als ich, sondern darum, dass ich dort dann weniger fange



Ist das wirklich so oder scheint es nur so,Spekulation oder ausgetestete Erfahrung ?

Konkurrenzängste sind nicht selten reine Kopfsache.

Gibt nämlich zig Gegenbeispiele.

Hier z.b.kannste an vielen Kanalspots kaum unbemerkt zu Werke gehen.
Motto Präsentierteller und Schaulaufen

Dementsprechend stark frequentiert.
Zeitlich wie Anzahl.

Und trotzdem siehste nahezu immer die gleichen zufriedenen Gesichter des Stammpublikums,während das Gros der "Abgreifer"meist nach 2-3 Fehlversuchen aufgibt..die Karawane zieht weiter,der Local hält durch..bon voyage[emoji6] 

Ich grins mir immer einen,wenn "plötzlich"(zufällig meist nach guten Fangserien) neue Gesichter an den guten Spots auftauchen,sie mit der dort nötigen Technik,Taktik sowie Beisszeiten aber nicht so wirklich vertraut sind und dann trotz Spot so hilflos wie Hänsel und Gretel im Wald agieren und dann grösstenteils gnadenlos baden gehen.

Ok.möglicherweise gehen die demnächst per Drohne auf detailiertere Hinweisjagd..[emoji3] 


Für die wirklich bemühteren gibts dagegen sogar Tips und Tricks..und bei Bedarf auch Hardware,wenns dann noch beisst..Glückwunsch,den hab ich mental mitgefangen.


Wer Spots partout verpixeln möchte..bitte.Gibt zwar weiss Gott schönere Bilder und schützt auch nicht vor lokalen [emoji41]  aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## gbr (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Purist schrieb:


> Das ist eine Definitionssache- ich würde z.B. nicht von "erarbeiten" sprechen, Spots sucht man, in dem man angelt oder sich das Gewässer genauer anschaut. Erarbeiten wäre für mich dort jeden Tag pünktlich Futter zu versenken, in der Hoffnung am Angeltag Erfolg zu haben. Fische nur zu suchen ist aktives Angeln, ein Hobby, keine Arbeit, keine investierte Zeit.
> 
> Wenn's beim Angeln um Arbeit und nur noch um Leistung geht, sollte man sich die Fische lieber kaufen.


Jetzt wird aber jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt  Natürlich ist auch das Spot-Suchen aktives Angeln und Teil des Hobbys und macht Spaß, einen guten Spot zu finden ist aber dennoch aufwändig und man investiert einige Schneiderstunden / -Tage dafür, verliert evtl. Köder usw., was wiederum weniger Spaß macht. Das ist genauso, wie wenn man sich in einer Sportart irgendeine neue Technik o.ä. durch hartes Training erarbeitet - klar macht es auch Spaß und ist Teil des Hobbys, trotzdem ist es anstrengend und man ist froh, wenn man die Technik endlich beherrscht und zu seinem Vorteil nutzen kann, was dann der Lohn für die "Arbeit" ist. Und wenn jetzt einer kommen und einem die neu erlernte Technik wieder wegnehmen würde, würde man das logischerweise auch nicht so cool finden.

@RuhrfischerPG: Ich denke es ist oft nur Kopfsache, es wurden aber mit Sicherheit auch schon diverse Spots "verbrannt" (ich kenne Stellen, da haben sich Leute die Kühltruhen vollgehauen [Zitat: "Ach naja, ich habe zwei große Gefriertruhen im Keller"] und mittlerweile kann man froh sein, wenn man nicht schneidert) - sicher wissen wird man es nie können. Aber alleine das Risiko, dass es passieren könnte, ist für mich Grund genug meine Spots nicht rauszuposaunen.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



gbr schrieb:


> Jetzt wird aber jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt ...



und ich legt jetzt ne dialektische unze dazu:

nicht der pixeler, der pixel-kritiker ist fangneidisch, der eigentliche fangneider. bidde sehr|rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Abend,

in der Tat ein Thema eig. keine Antwort auf die Frage gibt - sondern einfach 2 Lager einteilt und diese auffüllt bis es knallt 

Neid ist hier in meinen Augen bei denen zu suchen, die unbedingt Spots wie auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen wollen.

Ich habe 2 mal den Fehler gemacht und Spots an denen ich x mal gut gefangen haben aus reiner Freundschaft und Kollegialität weiter gegeben hatte. Beides waren "offene" Gewässer (Rhein und Main). Und wer das Rhein-Main-Gebiet als Ballungsraum kennt - der weiss dass sich da viele Angler um wenig Wasser und entsprechend begrenzte Fische sinnbildlich streiten. Wer es ganz dicke hat, kann auf die wenigen Kiesgruben ausweichen die ganz gut bewirtschaftet werden. Im Grunde haben wir dann aber das selbe Problem wie in anderen Ballungsgebieten. Da kann man Kollegen mit Ausweichgewässern nur beneiden.

Das Problem ist, dass m.M. Zeit und Geld heute der ausschlag gebende Punkt ist. Die Leute fahren teils 1h und mehr zum Gewässer. Sprich der Aufwand steigt. Ich beneide da immer meine Kollegen und Bekannten, die quasi aus der Haustür stolpern und am Main stehen. Um einfach meine eigenen Chancen zu steigern und eben die Hoffnung zu haben, dass mein Platz der die letzten Male gut Fisch brachte, nicht überrannt wird, habe ich auch angefangen Bilder zu bearbeiten.

Ich hab vor nicht allzulanger Zeit einen 49,6cm Barsch gefangen. Das Bild auch entsprechend bearbeitet und im entsprechenden Gewässer Forum gepostet. Einfach weil ich stolz drauf war und ohne Bild man unter Kollegen auch gerne als "Schwätzer" abgestempelt wird.

Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht - binnen 12h kamen 6-8 PN von ganz neuen Usern mit weniger als 10 Beiträgen die gerne mal mit mir angeln gehen wollen. Das übliche bla bla bla. Bin höflich geblieben und haben nett abgelehnt. Paar allgemeine Tipps zu meiner Angellei gegeben und das war es dann auch.

Wie Andal schon sagte - was willste machen..... gar nix mehr posten? Teils wohl die bessere Wahl...

ich hatte in einem anderen Forum mal mitbekommen, wie jmd ein Bild aus FB gepostet hatte und man diskutiere wo der vermeidliche Spot wohl sein könnte. Da wurde vom Lichteinfall, Hintergrundmerkmale usw. alles analysiert.... bis der Spot dann enttarnt wurde.....

Ich hab dazu gelernt - bin was sowas angeht verschlossener und nur meine besten Freunde oder die allerbesten Bekannten nehme ich an Spots mit oder gebe ganz gute Stellen weiter.


----------



## Purist (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



gbr schrieb:


> Das ist genauso, wie wenn man sich in einer Sportart irgendeine neue Technik o.ä. durch hartes Training erarbeitet - klar macht es auch Spaß und ist Teil des Hobbys, trotzdem ist es anstrengend und man ist froh, wenn man die Technik endlich beherrscht und zu seinem Vorteil nutzen kann, was dann der Lohn für die "Arbeit" ist.



Das ist beim Angeln doch nie der Fall. Du hast einen völlig unkalkulierbaren Faktor: Die Fische, mit all ihren Eigenheiten, die du nie völlig beherrschst/voraussehen kannst, davon träumt der Mensch vielleicht.
Zudem ist der Weg zum Ziel doch das "Erwünschte", die eigentliche Herausforderung, beim Angeln. 

Daher verstehe ich die Spotausspäher genauso wenig wie diejenigen, die Angst davor haben, dass ihnen jemand etwas wegfängt. Die haben beide eine Auffassung von unserem Hobby, die ich nicht teilen will.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

@ Purist,

ich kann gbr verstehen. Ich bin ja ein Rheinangler alter Schule. Hab quasi jedes Wochenende in der Kind und Schulzeit mit Vater und Opa am Rhein verbracht. Je älter ich wurde umso mehr Angler - besonders Spinnangler zog es an den Rhein. Inzwischen ist der Rhein im schnitt so klar wie nie zuvor. Die Biomasse geht zurück und die Angler werden nicht weniger.....

Fazit - weniger Fischmasse für entsprechend viele Angler. Man kann also nur da auch Fische fangen die am Platz sind. Wenn wenig Fische da sind und entsprechend alle paar Tage mal am Platz vorbei ziehen - muss man schon Glück haben, den Tag zu erwischen, dass an dem sonst eher leeren Platz was steht. Als Frankfurter müsstet du selber momentan sehen, was am Main los ist  ..... da verschiebt sich momentan alles vom Rhein zum Main. Mal sehen wie lange noch.....


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

vorschlag zur güte:
nix verpixeln aber den fangort klar und deutlich fotografieren.
alle zufrieden, wie bei meinem foto


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Aber in der oberen linken Ecke hast du böswillig die Sonne reinblenden lassen - du Neider du!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Purist schrieb:


> ..
> Du hast einen völlig unkalkulierbaren Faktor: Die Fische, mit all ihren Eigenheiten, die du nie völlig beherrschst/voraussehen kannst, davon träumt der Mensch vielleicht.
> Zudem ist der Weg zum Ziel doch das "Erwünschte", die eigentliche Herausforderung, beim Angeln.
> 
> ...


Teile ich so vollumfänglich...

ABER: 
Ich hab auch gelernt, dass es "den Angler" nicht gibt,  und "die Angler" sehr unterschiedlich bis sehr individuell sind und ich zuerst daher mal der Meinung bin, zuerst soll jeder mal dürfen, wie er will - mit oder ohne Pixel..



Fr33 schrieb:


> in der Tat ein Thema eig. keine Antwort auf die Frage gibt - sondern einfach 2 Lager einteilt und diese auffüllt bis es knallt


Scheint mir auch so - wie die Umfragen dienen für mich solche Threads ja auch gerade dazu, besser zu verstehen, wie Angler ticken. 

Die Emotionalität bei dem eigentlich doch gar nicht so geeigneten Thema hätt ich allerdings nicht erwartet - liegt das wirklich nur am Wort "Fangneid" (was natürlich keiner mal sein will)?

Oder legt man da was tiefergehendes bloss?


Joses Fangbild ist auch klasse, hab ich schon im anderen Thread drüber geschmunzelt..


Für mich ergibt sich aus der bisherigen, lebhaften Diskussion hier und bei den technischen Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten, die hier viele zu haben scheinen (wie gesagt, für mich musste Franz pixeln ;-)), die Frage, ob nicht auch gefakte Fangbilder unterwegs sind?

Dass also bewusst gefangene Fische vor anderem Hintergrund montiert  oder mit anderen Gewässern als Hintergrund gepostet werden, um "Mitbewerber, Konkurrenten, Angelkollegen, Kameraden" in die Irre zu führen...

Dazu werd ich wohl den näxten Thread aufmachen.....


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hallo,

ich war mal, 1963 in der Haßfurter Maingegend in Urlaub zum Angeln. Gewässer waren ein Baggersee und einige Main-Altwässer. Nach einigen Tagen entschloss ich mich die ganze Altwasserkette bis zum Main zu erkunden. Ich kam dann auch an das letzte, verlandete Altwasser vor dem Main, stark zugewuchert und teilweise mit Wasserlinsen bedeckt. Befischbare Fläche vielleicht 100 Quadratmeter. Man sah, hier hat schon lange niemand mehr gefischt. Da ich von der vielen Lauferei etwas faul geworden bin, legte ich eine fischereiliche Pause ein. Ich hatte nur noch einen Tauwurm, den schnitt ich in zwei Hälften und fing das Angeln an. Innerhalb der nächsen zehn Minuten fing ich zwei Schleien, beide so um die 50 cm. Da ich keinen Köder mehr hatte trat ich mit meinen zwei Schleien den Heimweg zum Gasthof an, wo auch andere Angler gastierten. Nachdem sich schnell herumgesprochen hatte, dass zwei große Schleien gefangen wurden, wurde gefragt wo diese gefangen worden sind. In meiner damals jugendlichen Naivität gab ich bereitwillig und ehrlich Auskunft. Am nächsten Tag, mit neuen Würmern, machte ich mich wieder auf zu "meinem" kleinen Altwasser. Dort war aber kaum noch ein Platz zu bekommen; etwa zehn Angler belagerten den kleinen Tümpel. Das war das erste und letzte Mal, daß ich, außer wirklich guten Freunden, einen guten Fangplatz preisgab.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hermann1960 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Jose schrieb:


> und ich legt jetzt ne dialektische unze dazu:
> 
> nicht der pixeler, der pixel-kritiker ist fangneidisch, der eigentliche fangneider. bidde sehr|rolleyes


Ja das ist was ich sagen wollte. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Merke:

Nicht der, der verpixelt neidisch ist ,
sondern der, der weil verpixelt, picklig wird


----------



## Fr33 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Merke:
> 
> Nicht der, der verpixelt neidisch ist ,
> sondern der, der weil verpixelt, picklig wird


 
SO sehe ich das auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

evtl. sogar beide fangneidisch, Pixler wie ÜberPixleraufreger?


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> evtl. sogar beide fangneidisch, Pixler wie ÜberPixleraufreger?



Nein

nur sehr kurz dargestellt aus Zeitgründen

Neid tritt in der Psychologie in zwei Varianten auf:

1) Ich will das Gut des anderen haben (=konstruktiv)
2) Ich will, dass der andere sein Gut nicht länger hat (=destruktiv)

Beides jedoch bedingt, dass der eine (=beneidete Person) etwas hat, was der andere (neidende Person) nicht hat, was Neidgefühle auslöst.

Etwas zu besitzen und vor anderen zu verbergen, fällt nicht unter den Neidbegriff.

Also sein Foto zu verpixeln hat etwas mit anderen Gefühlen zu tun wie Angst usw ...


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

interessant, aber das Gut ist doch der Fisch. Also, ich habe zwar Angst die gute Angelstelle zu verraten, weil sonst der Fremde mein Gut (= Fisch) entnimmt. 

Deshalb Fall 3: Ich will, dass der Fremde mein Gut erst gar nicht bekommt. :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> interessant, aber das Gut ist doch der Fisch. Also, ich habe zwar Angst die gute Angelstelle zu verraten, weil sonst der Fremde mein Gut (= Fisch) entnimmt.
> 
> Deshalb Fall 3: Ich will, dass der Fremde mein Gut erst gar nicht bekommt. :m



Dein Fall 3 fällt nicht untern den Begriff Neid, da du ja den Fisch = Gut hast, und somit hinsichtlich dieses Gutes nur beneidete Person sein kannst


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hier noch ne Alternative statt verpixeln ;-)))

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301153


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dein Fall 3 fällt nicht untern den Begriff Neid, da du ja den Fisch = Gut hast, und somit hinsichtlich dieses Gutes nur beneidete Person sein kannst



Das Gut war einmal in meinem Besitz für eine kurze Zeit, dann wurde es wieder seinem Element übergeben. Jetzt kommt der Fremde und nimmt mir "mein Gut" wieder weg. Der Fremde hat jetzt meinen Fisch.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Das Gut war einmal in meinem Besitz für eine kurze Zeit, dann wurde es wieder seinem Element übergeben. Jetzt kommt der Fremde und nimmt mir "mein Gut" wieder weg. Der Fremde hat jetzt meinen Fisch.




Erst wenn der Fremde das Gut hat, kann er darum beneidet werden.

Egal ... du musst es nicht verstehen, ich bekomme kein Geld dafür


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Erst wenn der Fremde das Gut hat, kann er darum beneidet werden.



darum geht es ja, der Fremde hat jetzt "meinen" Fisch gefangen. Neid könnte man auch durch gönnen* ersetzen. Also, ich gönne keinem anderen, dass mein Fisch gefangen wird. Aber dann sind wir wieder beim Thema Neid.

*Def. laut Duden: jemanden etwas neidlos zugestehen


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> darum geht es ja, der Fremde hat jetzt "meinen" Fisch gefangen. Neid könnte man auch durch gönnen* ersetzen. Also, ich gönne keinem anderen, dass mein Fisch gefangen wird. Aber dann sind wir wieder beim Thema Neid.
> 
> *Def. laut Duden: jemanden etwas neidlos zugestehen



Nein, zum Zeitpunkt des Verpixeln hat er nicht meinen Fisch gefangen. Deswegen kann ich ihm nicht neiden.

Egal nun ... 
jeder mag sich seine Welt und Begrifflichgkeiten basteln wie er will, Logik ist nicht unbedingt zwingend im Leben ...

Der Thread hat eine reichlich unsinnige da unlogische Richtung eingeschlagen (oder gar vorausgesetzt?) und ich bin raus #h


----------



## Kukulcan (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Fangbilder verpixeln finde ich ziemlich albern. Das hat auch nix mit Neid zu tun, das ist Missgunst. 
 Man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten, dass der Platz einem nicht gehört, auch wenn ich da schon 50mal angeln war.
 Die Gewässer sind, wenn nicht privat, für alle da.
 Und wer Angst um sein gutes Plätzchen hat, der soll lieber das Bild halt lieber gar nicht posten, als anfangen da drin rum zu malen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Wir alle brauchen wohl mal Deutschlehrer ;-))

Missgunst bezeichnet man scheinbar auch als destruktiven Neid...

Und es geht beim Neid ja nicht nur um Güter oder Dinge...

Dem andern nix gönnen wollen ist auch ne Form von Neid (und die meisten verstehen das auch (so))..

Hier mal zum stöbern über Neid im Wiki:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neid

;.))))


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nein, zum Zeitpunkt des Verpixeln hat er nicht meinen Fisch gefangen. Deswegen kann ich ihm nicht neiden.



ist mir schon klar, aber wieso betrachtest du nur diesen kurzen Zeitraum? Du hast schon Recht, zunächst entstehen andere Gefühle/Motive. Das Bild wird verpixelt, weil man meinetwegen Angst hat die Angelstelle preiszugeben. Jetzt endet aber deine Sichtweise, aber es geht doch noch weiter... ich möchte nicht, dass ein anderer den Fisch wieder fängt... ich kann es keinem anderen zugestehen, etc.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Kukulcan schrieb:


> Man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten, dass der Platz einem nicht gehört, auch wenn ich da schon 50mal angeln war.
> Die Gewässer sind, wenn nicht privat, für alle da.
> ...



Und deswegen muss ich jedem Auskunft geben, sogar ungefragt?
Ich handhabe das eher so, dass ich mit Sachen die mir nicht gehören besonders umsichtig umgehe...

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



jkc schrieb:


> Und deswegen muss ich jedem Auskunft geben, sogar ungefragt?



Zwingt dich jemand, Fangfotos mit Gewässerhintergrund herumzuzeigen oder deine Spots herauszuplaudern?

Andere Angler sind für mich Kollegen, keine Konkurrenten. Das heisst im Umkehrschluß aber auch nicht, dass man ihnen alles erzählen oder unter die Nase halten muss, nur weil es dank dem Internet heute besonders groß in Mode ist. Das kann man sich für sehr nette Kollegen, engere Freunde, aufsparen.

Bezüglich der Verpixelung ist mir noch ein Aspekt aufgefallen, wenn man es mit anderen Bereichen in den Medien vergleicht, in denen verpixelt wird. Dabei scheint auch bei manch einem Wichtigtuerei, im Rahmen der Selbstdarstellung, eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle zu spielen. 

Es fehlt eigentlich nur noch, dass besondere Experten unter uns in kompletter Scharfschützenkutte ans Wasser ziehen, damit sie an ihren "Topspots" gar nicht erst gesehen werden. |rolleyes


----------



## Hermann1960 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Wie wäre es wenn wir dieses Thema schließen..
Wird langsam  zu blöde..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusZ (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Also ich sehe mir schon gerne Fangbilder an, wenn der Fang ordentlich präsentiert wird und nen schönen Hintergrund hat. Ob der Hintergrund dann echt oder gefaked ist würde mich nicht weiter stören.

Verpixelte Bilder finde ich lächerlich, dann soll man es halt gleich lassen. 

Blutverschmierte oder verdreckte Fische (siehe Welmeister von 1990), verblasste, totenstarre Fische in der Küche oder vor der Garage fotografiert, am besten noch mit Kippe im Mund, mag ich auch nicht.

Mittlerweile wird ja so ziemlich alles in die Welt hinaus gepostet, wahrscheinlich demnächst auch noch Bilder von besonders schön geformten Exkrementen. Würde mich zumindest nicht wundern.


----------



## Minimax (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

All das ist übrigens keine neue Entwicklung: Ich hab ne Reihe älterer Publikationen übers Angeln, bis ins 19. Jh. hinein. Durch die Lit zieht sich wie ein roter Faden die Ermahnung der alten Autoren zu "sportlichem" bzw. "waidgerechtem" Verhalten, und da taucht auch häufiger sowohl die Ermahnung nicht geheimnskrämerisch zu sein, Junganglern, Gästen am Fischwasser etc. gute Plätze zu zeigen, als auch zu respektieren, wenn lokale Angler darauf hinweisen, dass dies "Ihr" Platz sei, oder dass sie angefüttert hätten. Das Problem als solches hat also wohl schon immer Bestand. Gibt auch alte Cartoons (glaub in der Fisch und Fang war mal einer abgedruckt, von Kalweit) die das Thema aufgreifen. Rudolf Sack hat teils schneidende Kritik an Fangneidern geäussert, sich aber auch bissig über Spotkaperer ausgelassen. Wie immer man das Verhalten auch beurteilen mag, ich glaube nicht dass wir es mit einem anglerischen Sittenverfall zu tun haben. Wie gesagt, in konkreten Situationen bin ich immer nur auf freundliche, großzügige Kollegen gestossen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Passt auch grob zum Thema:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322526


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir alle brauchen wohl mal Deutschlehrer ;-))
> 
> Missgunst bezeichnet man scheinbar auch als destruktiven Neid...
> 
> ...



Danke Thomas für den link, da steht genau das was ICH sagte ... hervorragende Idee von dir

und NEIN Thomas, du liest den Text falsch ... nix für ungut


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neid
Mag sein dass ich das falsch lese (wörtlich zitieren darf ich ja nicht,) aber dass man Missgunst auch als destruktiven Neid bezeichnet, steht da wörtlich drin (2. Punkt bei Begriffsabgrenzungen) 

Auch nachher ist von destruktivem Neid, ALSO Missgunst, die Rede..

Und der Fisch, den der andere NICHT fangen soll (weswegen man verpixelt, sei es aus Bestandserwägungen heraus oder schlicht, weil man den Fisch den anderen nicht gönnt ) ist eben doch für mich (und scheinbar ja auch einige andere) eine Form des Neides..

Ich behaupte dabei noch nicht mal, dass das schlecht sein müsste, davon ab...

Neben dem Fang- und Fischneid gibts ja auch noch den Gewässer/Spotneid, dem aber letztlich auch der nur der zu fangende Fisch zu Grunde liegt (sonst könnte man sich da ja sonnen und bräuchte nicht verpixeln..), wenn also jemand nicht will, dass SEIN Platz von einem anderen erkannt oder genutzt wird, um SEINE Fische zu fangen ...

Oft genug macht das Sinn - aber letztlich isses doch fast immer (trotzdem) Neid oder eine Form des Neides (um weiteren semantischen Fallen aus dem Weg zu gehen ;-)), oder??


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Also Thomas ganz kurz mit den von dir selbst verlinkten Worten (gilt als Quellenangabe):

[edit - sorry, kennst unsere Regeln (und ich hab die extra oben erwähnt): Kein direktes zitieren fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zusamen fassen]

Wenn ich etwas verpixele besitze ich etwas und kann nicht wünschen, dass ein anderer etwas verliert, was er noch gar nicht hat. Ich kann kein Neider weder destruktiv noch konstruktiv sein.


Das ist keine Angelegenheit eines Deutschlehrers #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Du meinst (und darauf kommt es an) einen Platz zu "besitzen", den Du anderen nicht gönnst, weil der Fische hat, die Du anderen nicht gönnst, sondern selber fangen willst.

Darum verpixelst Du bei veröffentlichen der Fotos, weil Du neidisch wärst, würde Dir jemand DEINEN Platz, oder DEINEN Fisch wegnehmen - ich nenn das Neid (Fisch/Fang/Gewässer/Spotneid)..

Wie nennst Du das, wenn nicht Neid (lass mich gerne belehren, ernst gemeint)??


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Minimax schrieb:


> All das ist übrigens keine neue Entwicklung: Ich hab ne Reihe älterer Publikationen übers Angeln, bis ins 19. Jh. hinein. Durch die Lit zieht sich wie ein roter Faden die Ermahnung der alten Autoren zu "sportlichem" bzw. "waidgerechtem" Verhalten, und da taucht auch häufiger sowohl die Ermahnung nicht geheimnskrämerisch zu sein, Junganglern, Gästen am Fischwasser etc. gute Plätze zu zeigen, als auch zu respektieren, wenn lokale Angler darauf hinweisen, dass dies "Ihr" Platz sei



Solche Bücher, wahrscheinlich die gleichen, habe ich auch gelesen und teilweise im Regal stehen. Allerdings ist zwischen deren Druck und heute einiges passiert. Wenn ich zurückdenke, wie ich 1970 mit meinem Vater beim Angeln unterwegs war und wir trafen tatsächlich einen anderen Angler, dann war viel Freude und Hallo ob der seltenen Begegnung. Ich kann mich noch sehr gut an jenes SW-Bild in der F&F erinnern, wo ganze fünf Angler nebeneinander auf der Steinschüttung der Erftmündung saßen und stippten. Aus meiner bayrischen Heimaterfahrung kannte ich weder solche langen Ruten, noch solche Ballungen von Anglern und war fasziniert. Heute, 46 Jahre später sieht das doch etwas anders aus, es sei denn man angelt irgendwo jenseits des Polarkreises, oder sonstwo im Off.

Freigiebigkeit wird heutzutage leider zu oft mit grobem Undank gelohnt und wenn jeder nur erwartet, dass der andere gibt, ohne selbst dazu bereit zu sein, dann verschärft sich halt, jedenfalls bei mir, der Ton. Großherzigkeit können dann die meisten von mir nicht mehr erwarten. Ich habe die Zeiten nicht gröber gemacht, ich reagiere nur. Das mir darum auch mal Egoismus vorgeworfen wird, nehme ich billigend und lächelnd in Kauf. Das alles natürlich nur zum Thema Angelplatz. Wie und mit was ich angle, werde ich auch weiterhin jedem kundtun, der daran Interesse hat.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du meinst (und darauf kommt es an) einen Platz zu "besitzen", den Du anderen nicht gönnst, weil der Fische hat, die Du anderen nicht gönnst, sondern selber fangen willst.



Das ist ja wohl einer oder vll,auch der Grund zu verpixeln, wie man hier in den Postings nachlesen kann.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darum verpixelst Du bei veröffentlichen der Fotos, weil Du neidisch wärst, würde Dir jemand DEINEN Platz, oder DEINEN Fisch wegnehmen - ich nenn das Neid (Fisch/Fang/Gewässer/Spotneid)..
> 
> Wie nennst Du das, wenn nicht Neid (lass mich gerne belehren, ernst gemeint)??



Du gibst die Anwort bezüglich Neid an sich selber: Ich WÄRE neidisch, wenn der andere dann später auch an meinem Platz einen Fisch fängt.
Es liegt kein Neid vor, weil ja der andere noch kein Gut hat, das ich selbst will (konstruktiv) oder will, dass er es verliert (destruktiv).

Je nach Motivation der Verpixelung (Grund und auch Erfahrung usw.) kann es
Vorsicht, aus Bedenken des unerwartenden 
Angst, dass mir mein Gut weggenommen wird;
Egoismus, weil ich mein Gut nicht teilen kann/will
Machtgefühl, weil ich etwas weiß, was andere wollen (Wissensmacht)

Wobei erstere beiden durchaus keine als negativen zu bewertenden Beweggründe sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

@ Andal:
Statt Plätze verpixeln, die andern gleich an andere Gewässer in der Nähe schicken - das hat doch dann was richtig hinterfotziges, wenn die Nachbarangler gar nicht wissen, warum auf einmal Horden Rekordjäger einfallen ;.-)))


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=301153


----------



## Andal (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Die einfachste und einzig faire Lösung ist und bleibt auf "brisantes Bildmaterial" zu verzichten.


----------



## zokker (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du meinst (und darauf kommt es an) einen Platz zu "besitzen", den Du anderen nicht gönnst, weil der Fische hat, die Du anderen nicht gönnst, sondern selber fangen willst.
> 
> Darum verpixelst Du bei veröffentlichen der Fotos, weil Du neidisch wärst, würde Dir jemand DEINEN Platz, oder DEINEN Fisch wegnehmen - ich nenn das Neid (Fisch/Fang/Gewässer/Spotneid)..
> 
> Wie nennst Du das, wenn nicht Neid (lass mich gerne belehren, ernst gemeint)??



Mich hat ja keiner gefragt. Ich mische mich trotzdem mal ein.

Ich würde es "Gier" nennen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Ich fühle mich von Kormoranen umgeben ...

gut, dass ich meine Fangfotos vor Jahren schon aus meinem Profil genommen habe ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich von Kormoranen umgeben ...


Humor ist klasse ..#6#6#6


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Fuffzehn Seiten bisher diskutiert und das obwohl schon auf Seite 1 in den ersten Kommentaren die Frage treffend beantwortet wurde.....

 Aber auch hier auf Seite 15 gibt's nochmalst die Lösung.

 So wie Andal es bereits beschrieb ..... Freigiebigkeit wird mit Undank belohnt....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Für den Neid bedarf es doch etwas, das es zu neiden gilt.

Wenn ich also einen Spot haben, an dem ich gut fange, dann beneide ich doch niemanden darum. Ich habe/kenn diesen Spot ja. Und gefangen auch.

Und wenn ich diesen Spot nicht preis gebe, dann kann ich "noch" keinen Neid empfinden gegenüber dritten. Das ginge lediglich, wenn andere Spots haben, die ich nicht habe.

-----

Aber diese Diskussion zeigt eben auch wieder einmal alle Facetten und das am Ende jede Antwort, egal wie sie ist, als Neid ausgelegt wird. Hier wird man sogar als jemand betitelt, der sich als tollen Hecht empfindet, weil er Bilder postet und die Stelle nicht preis gibt... Was ist bei manchen Leuten bitte schief gelaufen?

Ich für meinen Teil passe mittlerweile sehr darauf auf, dass die Bilder nicht erkannt werden. Zu Anfang fand ich es affig, als mich meine damaligen Mitangel Kollegen angepöbelt haben, wenn ich das Bild nicht vertuscht habe. Und das selbst bei Stellen, die jeder kennt und als Schlamxen Stelle bekannt sind. 
Mittlerweile bin ich da selber vorsichtig, weil ich alleine in meiner kurzen Angellaufbahn gesehen habe, wie schnell so eine Stelle überlaufen sein kann und die Fänge sich einstellen. Das mag in großen Flüssen und Seen vielleicht nicht so schlimm sein. Aber an den kleinen Kanälen, an denen ich unterwegs bin, merkt man sofort ob jemand zuvor an der Brücke gefischt hat oder nicht. Eine stelle die in den letzten zwei Jahren immer mindestens 1, meist aber mehrere Fische gebracht hat, ist heute tot. Kein Fisch mehr zu fangen. Und das nur, weil man den zwei falschen Personen die Stelle anvertraut hat, die dann wiederum dritte mitgenommen haben.

Dieses Thema ist unangenehm, oft aber Notwendig um seine eigenen Erfahrungen und Arbeit für die Zukunft zu schützen.

Neid ist etwas - von dem ich mich los sprechen möchte oder nur im positiven Sinne (ich gönne) verspüre. Aber jeden X-Beliebigen möchte ich nicht daran teil haben, wo die Stelle ist. Wer aber mit mir Angeln gehen möchte und auf der selben Wellenlänge liegt, den nehme ich gerne mit und gönne ihm auch die Fänge.

Und ganz klar ist das vertuschen von Fangstellen per Definition "noch" kein Neid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

jemand etwas neiden - Duden, nicht Wiki:
http://www.duden.de/suchen/dudenonline/neiden


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Mit dem hier so gerne zitierten "Neid" ist es doch so, wie mit dem sozialistischen Prinzip. "Was du hast, gehört auch mir und was mir gehört, das geht dich einen Schaizzdreck an!" :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jemand etwas neiden - Duden, nicht Wiki:
> http://www.duden.de/suchen/dudenonline/neiden



und was steht da?

"(jemandem etwas, was man selbst gern hätte) nicht gönnen"

In der Aussage wie Wiki: Es setzt in der Logik voraus, dass einer etwas hat (beneidete Person, die ein anderer haben will (neidende Person)

Du kannst noch weitere links suchen, es wird immer bei der Logik bleiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Hier nochn Link:
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Neid

;-))


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier nochn Link:
> http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Neid
> 
> ;-))



Perfekt! Danke :m #6

"Empfindung, Haltung, bei der jemand einem andern dessen Besitz oder Erfolg nicht gönnt und selbst haben möchte"

Es setzt in der Logik voraus, dass einer etwas hat (beneidete  Person, die ein anderer haben will (neidende Person)

Langsam dürften es alle verstanden haben! |uhoh:


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Die perfide Logik  beim Neidvorwurf ist ganz einfach.

 Dem Heimlichtuer trifft der Vorwurf er wäre neidisch auf  dem Fang von dem Stellengeier. Dem Ganzen wird noch eines draufgesetzt in dem man dem Heimlichtuer , bzw. in diesem Fall dem gemeinen Verpixeler , Missgunst andichtet


----------



## Aurikus (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Für den Neid bedarf es doch etwas, das es zu neiden gilt.
> 
> Wenn ich also einen Spot haben, an dem ich gut fange, dann beneide ich doch niemanden darum. Ich habe/kenn diesen Spot ja. Und gefangen auch.
> 
> ...



Perfekt!! #6

Sei dir aber gewiss, dass es an größen Flüssen exakt der selbe Fall ist! #d



Thomas geilt die Stimmung wieder auf.
Bleibt immer noch die Frage, warum der ganze Blödsinn...
Für mehr Klicks im Moment?
Für die Zukunft und Dauerhaft gesehen?
Zweifelhaft! #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Das perfekte Fangfoto:

keine Platzneider mehr,
keine Fangneider mehr,
keine radikalen C@Rler
keine Entnahmebefürworter

Ihr seht mich mit meinem Fang von gestern: Hecht 1,32 cm


----------



## Aurikus (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Geiles Bild, was mir sehr gut gefällt! :m

Petri wünsche ich!!


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Petri! Toller Fisch und goile Aufnahme!


----------



## Hermann1960 (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*



Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

Anstelle den Fangplatz zu verpixeln wäre es häufig besser die gezeigten Fische zu verpixeln.
Mich nerven schon lange die heldenhaft per Daumengriff gezeigten Minibarsche und Hechtschniepel welche so einige für zeigenswert erachten.
Erbärmlich, wenn dies von erwachsenen Kerlen gemacht wird, bei Kindern oder Jugendlichen schon eher verständlich.
Von mir kein Neid, eher Mitleid dafür!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fangbilder verpixeln - ist das eigentlich Fangneid?*

@ Aurikus:

Deine Vermutung dürfte es nadelspitz getroffen haben.


----------

